# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Afficher des champs sur base d'un click d'un bouton radio

## marxan

Bonjour  tous,

Je dbute avec coldfusio, j'ai crer 2 boutons radios et en cliquant sur l'un ou l'autre des champs diffrents doivent apparaitre.

Exemple: O Project 0 Study

Si on clique sur project: une zone de liste droulante doit apparaitre ainsi qu'un champ texte.

Si on clique sur study: 2 zone de texte apparaitront.

Voil j'ai pas trop d'ide comment procder, donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider  dmarrer. Cela me serait trs utile.

Merci d'avance

----------


## cchevalier72

Bonjour,

voici un petit exemple qui pourra te donner une piste, c'est simple mais cela fonctionne. Met le tout dans une page index.cfm (ou autre en changant le form action).



```

```

Maintenant si tu veux quelque chose de plus dynamique, tu dois utiliser soit javascript avec des div que tu affiches sur le onClick du radio boutton ou alors la deuxime solution serait Ajax -> Voir le site de Robgonda  l'adresse http://www.robgonda.com/blog/projects/ajaxcfc/

Voila, j'espre que cela t'aidera.

----------

